# LF AZOO Mignon Filter 60



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone know where to buy a AZOO filter 60 or the Red Sea version in the lower mainland? Please let me know if you see one in a local LFS. For a 4 Gallon tank. I see them on line.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I have the Deep Blue BioMaxx version of this filter and found them barely adequate because of their very small media capacity on 2 - 3 G tanks. 

I switched over to AC 20 and 30s for these tanks. Way better flow and capacity. This is a far better filter easy to buy @ LFS or used from BC Aquaria members. 

In my application as with all my AC filters big and small my set-ups are:

1) Sponge pre-filter from Aquarium Coop in Seattle or American Aquarium adapter set for larger ACs (April usually carries these)

2) Crushed coral under the AC media basket

3) AC foam

4) Reuseable filter pad

5) Biohome / Hydroton media

6) Generic carbon or other chemical filtration pad. 

I have gleaned this approach from a number of web forums, my own research and various web sites/videos. 

It sounds a bit involved but once it’s all set up ... not difficult to maintain. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you for the advice and I agree. However, found the flow from my AC 20 and Penguin 75 we’re stronger for my shrimps than I like to watch and filters a bit big for the location. My old Red Sea version of the AZOO....60 was more comfy flow. Got one in Bellingham today. Using them on 4.1 gal Aquatops. May need to use your suggestion in the long run and “I told you so” may be warranted!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Hopefully the filter works for your application. For me I just found them really substandard but my application was completely different.


----------

